

Help Us Test Google’s Hearing - edw519
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/26/help-us-test-googles-hearing/?hp

======
InkweaverReview
This sounds like a hilarious opportunity. Seems like Google has a little bit
of work to do before their voice-mail transcription will be ready for
practical use.

~~~
enomar
It doesn't have to get every word right to be useful. Getting just a few words
right, along with the general length of the message can give you enough
context to decide if you need to listen to the message or if it's a "Just call
me back" message that you can delete.

